# X crashing



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am having issues with X/KDE, not exactly sure what is going on but it seems to either be linked to 'konsole' or 'vim' since it always crashes (drops me out of KDE back to the CLI) when I am using the konsole or trying to edit a file with vim.  Does anyone know whats up with this? I have attached my /var/log/messages,  I will gladly provide any more if need be.  Thanks in advance.


```
Feb 27 15:55:36 EARTH kernel: pid 2223 (Xorg), uid 0: exited on signal 6
Feb 27 15:55:50 EARTH dbus-daemon: Would reject message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.50" (uid=1001 pid=19100 comm=") 
interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 
destination="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" (uid=0 pid=1209 comm="))
Feb 27 15:55:50 EARTH console-kit-daemon[1209]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed: cannot open /proc/19100/mem
[brad@EARTH /usr/home/brad]$
```


----------



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

I figured out exactly what is causing it, if I hold down any button on my keyboard then Xorg will crash... Does anyone know how to fix this?  My /var/log/Xorg.0.log file simply states   "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting"


----------



## z662 (Mar 1, 2010)

If anyone has a similar problem try this, it fixed the problem for me (assuming you use nvidia and have dual monitors enabled) I ran nvidia-settings and disabled the use of "Xineramma" and enabled "TwinView"


----------



## BuSerD (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have the answer but i'd like to suggest that you being by installing another desktop environment, log into it then try crash X again. The reason I make that suggestion is because you want narrow the source of this issue. It is totally possible that KDE not xorg is the problem at this point.  If it is in fact xorg then try recompiling it with all the defaults. If you see anything interesting in the xorg logs post it.


----------



## z662 (Mar 3, 2010)

I fixed this issue, thats why I explained my solution in the previous post.  It turned out that by having "Xineramma" enabled for my dual monitors it would cause X to crash.  Perhaps its because the nvidia driver in the ports (195.22) is still in beta.  I am not sure however.  I appreciate your thought though.


----------

